# .NET and More > Silverlight >  [RESOLVED] Resize Issue

## RobDog888

I have a SL 3 in browser project and its set to 650 height. Now when viewed in the browser in lower resolutions it doesnt produce any scrollbars. 

Any ideas? Thnaks

----------


## RobDog888

Found this but havent got it to work yet
http://mstechno.wordpress.com/2009/0...d-browser-res/

----------


## RobDog888

Got it working

Host page code


```
<body>
    <form id="form1" runat="server" style="height:100&#37;">
    <div id="silverlightControlHost">
        <object data="data:application/x-silverlight-2," type="application/x-silverlight-2" width="950" height="650">
```

SL xmal code


```
<UserControl 
    x:Class="xxxxxxxxxxxx"
    xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml/presentation" 
    xmlns:x="http://schemas.microsoft.com/winfx/2006/xaml" 
    xmlns:d="http://schemas.microsoft.com/expression/blend/2008" 
	xmlns:mc="http://schemas.openxmlformats.org/markup-compatibility/2006" 
    xmlns:data="clr-namespace:System.Windows.Controls;assembly=System.Windows.Controls.Data"
    xmlns:controls="clr-namespace:System.Windows.Controls;assembly=System.Windows.Controls"
    Width="950" Height="650" mc:Ignorable="d" > //This is the part of concern
//etc
```

----------


## skea

Hi RobDog888, I have looked at the links. Thanks. I also have a SL 3 in browser project which has failed me to fit in the bowser. The application is small in height, but i am using a laptop with a dis-proportionately wide screen. I am using a resolution of 1280 X 800.
I would like to post you the xaml file for my MainPage and the underlying C# code too.
do you have some time,will you help me?

----------


## RobDog888

Probably best to create a separate thread.  :Wink:

----------

